# mauritius



## vered (Jan 6, 2009)

Hi!
Am new here.. was wondering if anyone lives and works in Mauritius and can share info on obtaining a work visa and what kind of jobs can be done over there - doesn't have to be vocational work.
Thnx!


----------



## vladidesivanesa (Apr 11, 2014)

I am also interested,but there is very little info about Mauritius


----------



## RubyRuby (Jun 28, 2015)

vladidesivanesa said:


> I am also interested,but there is very little info about Mauritius


It's easier to get a work permit if you have some form of critical skills that you have to offer the country.

If you have some language skills then you could consider working in the call centres, if you do not have any fancy qualifications.

Not sure what type of qualifications you hold, but you can also try applying with hotels as well. For the entry level positions, no qualifications are required.


----------

